# Meet the Crew!



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Nagini 1 year old vizsla catahoula aka red witch:



Pip and Django 3 year old yorkie mix and 3 month old cattle rat:


Morrow 4 year old american akita aka woozer:


Roscoe 5 year old english shepherd aka bossy:


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

I like Pip....real cutie


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Great looking gang!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking bunch of dogs you have! I like the coat coloring of your English Shepherd and Akita. And is Nagini from the _Harry Potter_ series?


----------



## JordanWalker (Jan 30, 2015)

Beautiful bunch of your crew. I really love all of them, especially your 5 year old English shepherd dog named Roscoe.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

They're all so gorgeous! But, I think I've fallen for Roscoe.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks, all! That's an old picture of morrow. She's gone quite grey in the face. She isn't aging well. 




Coton, yes, it's nagini like voldemort's snake. It's a rather appropriate name for her. She would totally be a death eater.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Love them all. Such well rounded bunch.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Very handsome crew!


----------

